# Switch



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

So I am planning to jump into fly fishing, Switch fishing to be exact and bring my angling full circle. I need opinons on fly line and leaders.

I am planned on the okuma SLV large arbor fly reel with a extra spool 7/8. For a rod I am thinking a St. Croix 11' 7 wt Switch rod. I plan to be casting weighted an unweighted streamers. I plan to fish the Joe and connecting rivers and maybe even up north in the fall once or twice.

For backing I plan to run RIO gel spun.

As for lines I would also like to stay with RIO. They have a new switch line thats full float that I was thinking of using for my weighted streamers. Any opinions? and for my unweighted streamers I am lost, I am not sure if I can run something like a RIO Streamer tip on a switch or if I should go with a Skagit and tips. Or could I just run a sinking leader on the switch line and be fine? I have an assortment of tippet from 15-10 pound may go down to 8 on occasion. For the most part ill be using a style of spey cast.

Thanks to all of you who reply.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Also what do you feel about this reel instead *Waterworks Lamson Konic Fly Reels 

*


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Bpth fine reels, think large arbors eith a switch. Heres another to think about, ross cla. Pm oh yeah, he knows where to get this stuff cheap.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

That rod is fine, either of those reels are fine...

However, you will want to go with a skagit head and sink tips and not that switch line...

Also, forget the expensive gel spun backing, there is zero reason for you to use it.

I have bulk spools of dacron here at the house, stop by and we can fill your reel for free...

If you can, I personally think the 8 weight would be a better option for steelhead than the 7...

The 8 weight with a 425 grain skagit short would be money...

Call me tonight, I know of a way for you to get a "deal", seeing as you are going to buy a complete outfit...


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I think it is hard to beat any of the Lamson reels. That konic will do just fine. I agree with Boozer on going with an 8 wt. I did a ton of research between 7 and 8 wt and all the advantages point to an 8 wt I think. Now to decide on picking a rod is a tough call, lots of good ones out there. I love St. Croix rods, but I was talked out of getting one, just fyi..


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i would go with the bigger reel to hold the head of a skagit line like a okuma slv 10/11 don't use gel spun backing does not work as good as regular backing. used it a few year problem is just like a spinning reel you need a base of mono to tighten it up. it's just become more of a pain then any thing wich the base is 25-50 yards of 20-30 pound mono as a base layer stick to regular 20 or 30 pound dacron backing. the dacron compresses much better and loads better on the spool much better you would need a 10/11 even if using gel spun. 


the 7/8 will not cut it to small for the short fat skagit head the grain weight will be about 500 grainsmaybe more depending on prefrence for a 8 weight line. it will be about a little big to fit in a 7/8 weight reel ment for 150-300 grain lines. like the streamer express line. i think a 6 weight will handle a 150 grain line for a regular fly rod like a 9 foot 6 weight. just go for a bigger reel the rod should be fine line should be good as for rigs try indy riging out of a boat/shore of a river or streamer fishing from boat/shore of rivers and surf of lake michigan.etc.. the short fat head will turn a indy over very easily. any ways good luck at it.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Boozer gave me a list. Plan to go with the Lampson Kronic size 4. and 425 grain skagit short, with normal dacron backing. Running line and MOW tips. I plan to do alot of what you just said Swaprat. I expect to use this setup alot and for many different things. While steelhead is a blast and all it is by no means the only fish I plan to target witht the setup. Might even be fair to say it might be the least target species. As I said I plan to fish alot of streamers and also some large conehead buggers. Clousers, decievers, etc. I like boozers idea of the 8wt, and plan to follow through with that.

Species I plan to target, Gar with large nylon/epoxy flys. Walleye and pike with large streamers, Stream browns with indy rig or large coneheads (8 might be a tad heavy for this but I think I can manage), River Carp and suckers with an indy rig, Kings and steelhead with streamers and more , Smallies with streamers, and maybe surface flies.

Any more choices on line for another spool?


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

swaprat said:


> i would go with the bigger reel to hold the head of a skagit line like a okuma slv 10/11 don't use gel spun backing does not work as good as regular backing. used it a few year problem is just like a spinning reel you need a base of mono to tighten it up. it's just become more of a pain then any thing wich the base is 25-50 yards of 20-30 pound mono as a base layer stick to regular 20 or 30 pound dacron backing. the dacron compresses much better and loads better on the spool much better you would need a 10/11 even if using gel spun.
> 
> 
> the 7/8 will not cut it to small for the short fat skagit head the grain weight will be about 500 grainsmaybe more depending on prefrence for a 8 weight line. it will be about a little big to fit in a 7/8 weight reel ment for 150-300 grain lines. like the streamer express line. i think a 6 weight will handle a 150 grain line for a regular fly rod like a 9 foot 6 weight. just go for a bigger reel the rod should be fine line should be good as for rigs try indy riging out of a boat/shore of a river or streamer fishing from boat/shore of rivers and surf of lake michigan.etc.. the short fat head will turn a indy over very easily. any ways good luck at it.


 
500+?

You are thinking of an 8 weight two hand rated rod, which many switch rods are not two hand rated...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Boozer said:


> 500+?
> 
> You are thinking of an 8 weight two hand rated rod, which many switch rods are not two hand rated...


 
your right i looked at it after words and thought what was i thinking lol's.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

just doing a little research and it looks like rioproduts.com recomends 525-575 grain for the I1108.4 imperial switch rod according to their line selector. seems a tad heavy but unsure i am running 525 gr on my batson spey rod so keep in mind it is a 14 foot 8/9 it was dead nuts on what rio said. that was for a floating skagit head any ways i would go with what boozer siad just be prepared if you can 't feel it load the rod you maybe buying another line. see link went threw slector at this point there high lighted in red what they suggest . but for some reason i do not think there righr could be thought . the 525 grain will be the fastest of the two. but unsure cause seem like a lot of weight for that rod. 

http://www.rioproducts.com/fly-lines/spey/skagit/skagit-short-head?skus=6-21845,6-21846


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

swaprat said:


> just doing a little research and it looks like rioproduts.com recomends 525-575 grain for the I1108.4 imperial switch rod according to their line selector. seems a tad heavy but unsure i am running 525 gr on my batson spey rod so keep in mind it is a 14 foot 8/9 it was dead nuts on what rio said. that was for a floating skagit head any ways i would go with what boozer siad just be prepared if you can 't feel it load the rod you maybe buying another line. see link went threw slector at this point there high lighted in red what they suggest . but for some reason i do not think there righr could be thought . the 525 grain will be the fastest of the two. but unsure cause seem like a lot of weight for that rod.
> 
> http://www.rioproducts.com/fly-lines/spey/skagit/skagit-short-head?skus=6-21845,6-21846


1) Rio doesn't actually test these rods with lines, many of their suggestions are WAY off the mark...

2) St. Croix themselves suggests a skagit head around 400 grains.

3) The reps for St. Croix suggest something in the 425-450 grain mark.

4) I have casted the 8 weight St. Croix with a 425 grain skagit and it's money.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Boozer said:


> 1) Rio doesn't actually test these rods with lines, many of their suggestions are WAY off the mark...
> 
> 2) St. Croix themselves suggests a skagit head around 400 grains.
> 
> ...


 

i thinking your right but it just funny they suggest 525 -575 gr maybe some one should e mail them ?? i useing a ture 8/9 and i am thinking the switch 8 is more of a 7/8. i guessing their wrong and your right any ways best of luck.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Was just looking at that line chart, quite hilarious really.

They have the Sage TCX 7126-4 "Deathstar" rated to handle a line 50 grains lighter than the Imperial Switch.

Their suggestions for those Imperial switch rods must be a mistake is all I can say...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Boozer said:


> Was just looking at that line chart, quite hilarious really.
> 
> They have the Sage TCX 7126-4 "Deathstar" rated to handle a line 50 grains lighter than the Imperial Switch.
> 
> Their suggestions for those Imperial switch rods must be a mistake is all I can say...


 
make you wonder don't it?


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

swaprat said:


> i thinking your right but it just funny they suggest 525 -575 gr maybe some one should e mail them ?? i useing a ture 8/9 and i am thinking the switch 8 is more of a 7/8. i guessing their wrong and your right any ways best of luck.


If you want to eMail them, more power to you, I really don't care...


----------

